# Marriage



## lindsays (Apr 26, 2015)

I am going through the maze of paperwork and one requirement is that I have to do a stat declaration at the Australian embassy. Can anyone advise what I need to put in stat dec. Trying to contact embassy a nightmare.


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

You have to go to your embassy in person,they should have the form to fill out

it is a form that states that your single,and free to marry in Thailand,then the embassy puts their stamp on it your good to go.


----------



## lindsays (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks heaps will get there as soon as can.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

Like others I have heard some bad stories about marrying a Thai woman. In one, a teacher bought a nice house for them, went back to England for a few weeks to finalise the sale of his house and when he returned, he found his Thai wife had sold the house, kept the money and vanished.

An English guy I met in Bangkok married a professional Thai woman. When he was ready for them to go to England, she refused and said she had a successful business in Thailand, so he ended up staying there, and getting a job.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

And while anecdotally interesting there Cyberia, what pray tell do your "wordz-'o-wizdom" have to do about the O/P getting a stat dec form from the OZ Embassy here in Bangkok? 

<Snip>

to the O/P, here's a PDF link to the stat dec form you'll need to fill out. If you print it off and take time filling it out you'll breeze in-n-outta the Oz embassy. Plus you won't be rushed and you can print neatly;
Stat Dec Oz
TIP; print it on both sides of one single piece of paper.. (Immigrations won't accept the two page version.. dunno why)


----------



## lindsays (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks got to embasy and found out had wrong form. Love thebcharges for putting a signature on documents. We are Australian citizens and think pay enough taxes.


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

the US embasy does the same thing,big bucks just to sign a form


----------



## lindsays (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the tips on the form and link. Unfortunately I did get that one and fill out but the embassy has their own. Could not find anywhere. Lucky had all the information on my partner to fill out.


----------



## NativeSon360 (May 6, 2015)

Have you considered paying a physical "in-person" visit to the Australian Embassy (citizen services office) to get "accurate" information?


----------



## NativeSon360 (May 6, 2015)

Count your blessings, about paying enough taxes in OZ. You could have been born in the good ole USA instead. Capiche?


----------

